# Pavestone brand play sand



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I was at the Depot today and I noticed a new play sand I have not seen around before. Its by a company called Pavestone and it looked pretty nice!

Anyone use it yet?

Im gunna get a bag tomorrow and see how it is. It has a nice tone to it and from what it looks like it looks like its pretty clean. The bag I had was totally void from what I could tell from other hunks of debris! And it was like 1.98$ for a 50# bag!


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

My Target brand playsand (also from the Depot) looked clean - until I got it wet. Then it looked like chocolate milk. I hope this Pavestone stuff is cleaner!!!


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Im not worried about the dust, I know it will have some but dont look like much. I just like how its clean from the larger debris like small stones and ****!

The Multi Purpose bag I picked up had loads of junk in it even twigs!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I looked at HD here and didn't see any new brands of sand, but I did see they are now carrying two different white Portland cement products.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> I looked at HD here and didn't see any new brands of sand, but I did see they are now carrying two different white Portland cement products.


Stay away from the stuff!

That Pavestone sand sucks! It looks really nice but its dyed I tyink or something. It had a nice natural yellow like sand color and when I poured it there was no dust at all. How ever, when I rinsed it I could not get the water from turning a buttermilk like yellow color.

I got pretty close after about a total of 4 hours of rinsing over a 2 day period but it still clouded pretty bad when I put it in the tank. I didnt want to use it in the end but I had no fall back at that point. I packed my Magnum 350 with a Micron and the surrounded it with floss and it cleaned it up by the next day but the Mags flow was reduced to a trickle!

Im sure if I stir it up it will cloud slightly also.

It looks really nice! Its fine but not that lite and even though the color kind of faded it still has a nice natural whit like tone to it and like I mentioned has hardly any other objects but sand grains in it.


----------



## ellemarchael (Jun 13, 2010)

JWerner2 said:


> I was at the Depot today and I noticed a new play sand I have not seen around before. Its by a company called Pavestone and it looked pretty nice!
> 
> Anyone use it yet?
> 
> Im gunna get a bag tomorrow and see how it is. It has a nice tone to it and from what it looks like it looks like its pretty clean. The bag I had was totally void from what I could tell from other hunks of debris! And it was like 1.98$ for a 50# bag!


I am currently dealing with Pavestone about their child play sand NOT being safe. There are small metal particles in the sand that have caused eye injury to my 4 year old and to my friend's 6 year old! We, the parents, realized the coincedence with the eye injury and were able to discover the source. We ran a magnet over the Pavestone play sand and black particles attached. In addition to that, wooden Thomas The Train trains with the magnet on front and back, had the same black particles. The eye doctor confirmed it was a metal particle, which ended up causing rust on our kids eyes, and had to remove it as soon as possible. Do not use this play sand around children or adults.


----------

